# Timber frame bridge



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Quick story
A Local Town Carpenter was always doing things for everyone around.
He did renovations on old buildings.
He would restore old barns and timberframe homes from the early days.
When he recently passed away, all the town folks got together and built this tribute to him.

Enjoy

http://animoto.com/play/bDsDQIKz0b7ufmV0uyaOaA


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> Quick story
> A Local Town Carpenter was always doing things for everyone around.
> He did renovations on old buildings.
> He would restore old barns and timberframe homes from the early days.
> ...


That's quite a dedication. I would have liked to see some sort of commemorative sign.











 







.


----------

